# Coming soon to a town near you....



## Fuzzywuzzy




----------



## Zeph

Each car comes with a complimentary CCW badge, a pair of 5.11s, and a smokey bear.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

It's a shitty photoshop job.


----------



## FourInchFury




----------



## HuskyH-2

FourInchFury said:


>


Totally photoshopped!!! You can tell by the terrible gradation over the great white's nose.........


----------



## districtcircus12

Yah, the Statue of Liberty looks fake.


----------



## JediKnight900

Nothing wrong with a citizen asserting his second amendment rights. You guys are awfully glib about it but you should know from your line of work that things can get hairy quick and a pistol can save a life.


----------



## Goose

JediKnight900 said:


> Nothing wrong with a citizen asserting his second amendment rights. You guys are awfully glib about it but you should know from your line of work that things can get hairy quick and a pistol can save a life.


Are you on Commonwealth crack? You might want to tone it down some...or do I need to break all the points down and explain every single one?


----------



## RodneyFarva

Goose said:


> Are you on Commonwealth crack? You might want to tone it down some...or do I need to break all the points down and explain every single one?


oooohh "Commonwealth crack" quick, trade mark that! $$$


----------

